

Why startups always target money? Why is getting to millions first Priority? - ozuvedi

Every startup has target to get to million, billion. Why are they judged by the money they make not the problem they solve? Shouldn&#x27;t the startups be focused more on helping people and promoting ethical business?
======
maxharris
You say that startups should be focused on "helping people" and "ethical
business" (as if there's another kind that will last in the long-term). You're
forgetting two things: 1) the people that bust their backs trying to get the
startup off the ground in the first place, and 2) the value those people bring
to the lives of their customers when they make a great product.

Also, why the denigration of money? Try paying new employees with something
other than money. Any business that doesn't pay the market rate for talent
will have trouble attracting new people and retaining the good people it has.
Why? Try paying your rent, your car payment, your student loans, etc. with
something other than money.

~~~
ozuvedi
In other words, we can't go outside our socio-economic boundary/ system. Phew
!!!!!

------
maxharris
This is the best thing ever written on money:
[http://capitalismmagazine.com/2002/08/franciscos-money-
speec...](http://capitalismmagazine.com/2002/08/franciscos-money-speech/)

~~~
ozuvedi
thank you for the link. That article certainly made me think again about how I
think.....

------
arisAlexis
some call it motive and unfortunately it boosts humans that are ultimately
driven by hormones.

~~~
ozuvedi
unfortunately !!!!

